# $319000 4/bd 3/ba 3car on 20 acres Alabama



## widfam (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is an ad we have on Craigslist with the reply we send to those interested:

Custom built home on approx. 20ac features 4 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms and 3 garage bays with upgrades galore. Home has approx 3600 sq ft including full basement. The main living area has an open floor plan. 
The living room is approx 17x25 with 14' vaulted ceilings. The home has real 3/4" hardwood floors in all the main living areas including the master bedroom and has a vent-free gas fireplace. The kitchen has custom oak cabinets and granite counter tops and slate back-splash with tons of storage including 2 pantries along with Whirlpool appliances. The baths also have custom matching cabinets and marble tops with ceramic tile floors. The laundry room contains a front loading Maytag washer and dryer. The master suite is 28x28 (784sf) and includes 2 huge walk-in closets along with a large sitting area that's great for an office or just an area to relax. The master bath contains a 2 person tiled glass enclosed shower that is 6 ft long and a huge 2 person air jetted tub with heated headrest. It also has double sink vanity with ceramic tile throughout and it's own hot water heater. Half of basement is finished and contains the 4th BR, family room and 3rd bath and the other half contains a workbench, storage area and 3rd garage bay. Basement also has a storm shelter that is completely underground. The covered front porch has 2 ceiling fans and is approx. 6' by 44 ft long and has Trex decking and vinyl handrails and the back deck also contains composite decking and vinyl handrails. The home is professionally landscaped and has a beautifully sodded yard with sprinkler system. Plenty of wild blackberries, 2 peach trees, about 18 rose bushes and lots of raised beds for vegetable and flower gardening. The land has a gentle slope behind the house for about 50 yards and then is fairly level. There is about 4 acres cleared and ready for pasture and the rest is wooded. Bring your horses, cows or chickens. Plenty of wildlife with deer, turkey, rabbits, squirrels, fox and more. There also is a nice stream in the back of the property. This is a HARD to find large acreage property only 35 minutes to downtown Birmingham. Please call for an appointment to see the home as it sits privately out of view from the road and has a security system installed so no drive-by looks will be possible. This home was appraised at $341,000 only 5 months ago but due to a change in life plans we would like to sell. Please only qualified and serious inquiries only. No Realtors thank you. Call 205-394-5900 for an appointment. I also have lots of pictures that could be emailed and own an adjoining lot that is 1.25 ac which could further your privacy or could be used to build for family or investment.



Thank you for your interest in our home. Here is a link to some pictures that I have of the house http://[url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/wtmmassage/sets/ The house is designed to look small from outside but is very spacious inside about 3600sf including the basement and almost 4400sf under roof if you add the garage. It is very private but less than 5 minutes to the interstate and downtown with shopping. The home has large open floor plan with 14' vaulted ceiling in the living room which is approx 17x25. The master suite is very large approx 784sf(28x28). The basement contains a family room, 4th bedroom, 3rd bathroom, plumbing for kitchen or bar area plus a storm shelter and garage area with workbench. The house was custom designed and has WAY too many upgrades to list. This acreage with newer home and close proximity to everything is very hard to find with downtown Birmingham & Oxford/Annistown & Talladega areaâs only 35 minutes away. The pictures donât do the home much justice but I hope they have helped you MUST see it to appreciate it everyone that has visited says wow I would of never guessed from outside. Any questions feel free to contact me. I can and will answer all questions honestly because I had the home built and know all the details. Thank you.

House was built in 2008 so all systems including appliances are in great shape.

Property taxes were $574.38 in 2012


James Widdoss
[email protected]
205.394.5900


----------



## DesertDiva (Sep 13, 2010)

This a beautiful piece of property!!! Why in world would you want to leave? Sorry, just a nosy old woman living in southern AZ on 2 1/2 acres in the middle of nowhere at 4020 ft. Can't imagine leaving all the hard work we've done here, but as we age it gets more & more difficult to keep up with the maintenance & care of a small orchard, chickens & 2 large(large for here! lol) vegie gardens. Good luck & hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## widfam (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words. We had the house built and love the house but have some life change plans and would like to move on. The good thing is we don't have to move but sure would like to.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I wish your place was closer to Huntsville, DH and I are shopping property within 40 miles of Redstone. Beautiful place you have there!


----------



## widfam (Mar 19, 2006)

Yea we are probably about 90 miles from Huntsville depending exactly where in Huntsville you are talking. Thanks for the compliments.


----------

